# New pics of my ugly car



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hope you are putting the T-belt covers back on. Unless of course you _like _ rocks and stuff messing up your cam timing.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

eh... maybe. A friend of mine never had any problems. He ran without them for more than a year, and his car was no slouch. Pulled Z06's like they was bitches. It's amazing what a big turbo, an intercooler, and fuel can do for these little cars. :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> eh... maybe. A friend of mine never had any problems. He ran without them for more than a year, and his car was no slouch. Pulled Z06's like they was bitches. It's amazing what a big turbo, an intercooler, and fuel can do for these little cars. :thumbup:


 Next time you go anywhere near a gravel road , you'll say "maybe."  I may or may not say I told you so , depending on my mood that day. Let's just say with open drive belts , it's inevitable. They are there for a reason , and in this case there is no point in them _not_ being on....... I don't care if your friend jumped off bridges for a year and lived every time , you could follow him down the same road and end up with all your expensive motor work being for nothing , in less than 30 seconds. Just a friendly warning.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm not driving the car a whole lot right now... so when I start taking it out more, I'll put it back on. I'll take more pics of the inlet pipe later today, that one is hard to see what is going on.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hey man that's got a lot of potential (in cosmetics) your already pushin the envelope on the engine and I like it nice car dude. Keep it up


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That is nice man- is that intercooler for a Z32? How is that working for you? I have the same intercooler that I wanted to use and I was going to mount it in front of the left front tire. How did you end up running it forward of the radiator? What size turbo are you running?

Hey and what is the plus to running an external wastegate vs. an internal wastegate?

That car is quite the engineering marvel man- you really did a nice job. I bet its a total sleeper too-lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey and what is the plus to running an external wastegate vs. an internal wastegate?


Most external wastegates I believe are adjustable. While our internals aren't


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hey and what is the plus to running an external wastegate vs. an internal wastegate?
> 
> 
> Most external wastegates I believe are adjustable. While our internals aren't


The simplest explanation is no _boost creep_ with an external , since the dump is a lot bigger. Boost creep is a big problem on highly boosted cars with small internal wastgates. You guys down with that or you need me to explain boost creep to you.........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah uh, I just asked that silly ass.

Hey Marc I see that you did away with your boost sensor and all the vacuum lines attributed to them- how is that working for you?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> yeah uh, I just asked that silly ass.
> 
> Hey Marc I see that you did away with your boost sensor and all the vacuum lines attributed to them- how is that working for you?


I forgot the quotes smart allic!


probably just fine since he has an external wastegate and the ECU or any other sensor has nothing to do with it


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Well............NANA NA NA NA !!!!!!!!!!
Hey how the hell do you post pictures anyways? I cant do it- Balliztik tried to show me how once, but I still cant do it- maybe my gayass computer isnt capable of gayness like that- it sucks b/c I have to sent pictures via email


And as you know the wastegate (internal) isnt regulated by any vacuum going to the plenum. nor any electronic controls. Does he have the jwt ecu?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> That is nice man- is that intercooler for a Z32? How is that working for you? I have the same intercooler that I wanted to use and I was going to mount it in front of the left front tire. How did you end up running it forward of the radiator? What size turbo are you running?
> 
> Hey and what is the plus to running an external wastegate vs. an internal wastegate?
> 
> That car is quite the engineering marvel man- you really did a nice job. I bet its a total sleeper too-lol


It's a MKIV supra intercooler. 
The T66 does not come internally gated.
















Boost creep sucks, and I like the way the external gares sound when open to atmosphere... full boost hits and BOOM! Loud as a mother.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

does the t-66 mount up the same as the t-3? What about bypassing all your vacuum lines? Hows your driveability now? Have you done anything with the ecu at all? Did you happen to do anything with your vacuum canister or is that still hooked up to?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

How did you eliminate so much stuff from the motor man? The aiv and egr and all the crap attached to the plenum? do you drive that everyday? How is it to start when its hot?

Sorry so many questions, but what you have done to your car is what Im hoping to achieve.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Does the wategate on the stock T-3 open to atmosphere?

When I run full boost I hear a wonderful sound of air rushing somewheres


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Does the wategate on the stock T-3 open to atmosphere?
> 
> When I run full boost I hear a wonderful sound of air rushing somewheres


No , that would be somewhat emissions illegal. However , you may have an exhaust leak.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no it doesnt open to the atmosphere.


that sound is probably the air rushing out of your butt--LOL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmm no because it would have to be a really big hole in the exhaust manifold. But I don't have one. I mean it's a loud air sound at full boost. You can hear it better on the passenger side for some reason. You mean to tell me you guys don't have this sound at full?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Do you have a vacuum line open? is there something not hooked up to the plenum at all? Thats a little wierd that it is a sound on the passenger side man- I dont know. Check the vacuum lines to your egr- maybe something is loose


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmm I don't know. It's too much sound just to come out of a vaccume line though.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hmmm no because it would have to be a really big hole in the exhaust manifold. But I don't have one. I mean it's a loud air sound at full boost. You can hear it better on the passenger side for some reason. You mean to tell me you guys don't have this sound at full?


When an external wastegate (that is open to atmosphere) opens, it is like running shorty hedders on a naturally aspirated car. You can't really hear the turbo over the exhaust note. It is cool, because it's kind of loud before 18 psi PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, then at 18, it goes BAAAAAAAAAAAAAA......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol good interpretation


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice but small intercooler. The Supra IC has a lot of pressure drop and poor efficency. 

Good solution to the motor mount issue with a bigger turbo but the dogleg thing kills compressor efficency, better to use a big silicone elbow and grind the motor mount some.

Worried about the wastegate cracking off? I would have used some thick schedual 40 weld el.

When does the T66 come in?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I just noticed something which has nothing to do with the post, but what is the "time" for under our screen names?


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

hey not a bad setup.....just out of curiousity whats your car do for the 1/4 mile?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

oh time online- I see now- gotcha


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

It makes 20psi just before 4K. I haven't run it, but I'm looking for anywhere from 12.0-11.5 on drag radials (I want wrinkle walls, but I found a bad ass deal on radials with rims-$50 from a mustang guy 305/40/16's)

I'll be happy with a 12.5 honestly, as long as the trap speed is 120+

I am going with a liquid/air IC around christmas... the MKIV one was a temporary deal, and it was cheap and really easy to plumb.

Fabbing the parts saved me a crapload of $$, that's funds I can put into other areas of the car. so far, I have less than $5000 in the car... including the initial cost of the vehicle.

I'll post the dyno #'s on and off N2O here in a month or so, when it cools down.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hmmm no because it would have to be a really big hole in the exhaust manifold. But I don't have one. I mean it's a loud air sound at full boost. You can hear it better on the passenger side for some reason. You mean to tell me you guys don't have this sound at full?



It's fairly common for the exhaust manifold studs to break, I found mine on the dyno when a big rich exhaust cloud started rolling out of my engine bay. Not sure you'd hear that, but something to look into.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

All my studs were replaced under 100 miles ago


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

you WILL hear an internal gate open, it's just not as apparent as an external gate opening. I heard mine open and close when I had the T3 still... but I was running nothing more than the O2 housing for my exhaust. It was easiest to hear as I slowly released the throttle from a hard pull while at a high RPM.


----------

